# A quick question about physical fitness



## DerekL (7 Jan 2013)

Since the last post I made, I've been training every day. Last time I posted I dropped from 210-174lbs,  I have now dropped from 174-170. I am currently able to do 100 consecutive push ups and 200 sit ups. I am wondering if this should be enough to breeze through basic fairly easy? I know the basic requirements are really low and I am well over doubled of what they state, but I wanted well over the minimal requirements. I am going to go to my nearest recruiting center in the next week to enlist. My previous choice of trade was either Infantry or a Weapons Technician but now I have changed my mind to either Infantry or a Combat Engineer. If I go Combat Engineer my goal would to become a Combat Diver. After several years (3-5) I was also considering the possibility of being able to participate in Special Forces Selection.(Ultimate Long Term Goal). With that being said, I will focus on everything one step at a time and hope I can deal with basic mentally. 

As always, thank you for your time and answers.

DerekL, Edmonton Alberta.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Jan 2013)

You should do fine. Ensure you don't neglect the cardio aspects of your fitness.


----------



## SentryMAn (7 Jan 2013)

Fitness is one Aspect of Basic Training and military life, make sure to train the part that controls everything(your brain) as well.


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

Good idea to do push ups the 'military way' (or, rather the PSP way). They were considerably harder for me when I got there. Hands should be directly under your shoulders, so that you can't see your thumbs (maybe hands? - I don't remember) when looking at your back. Go all the way down, without touching the ground and then all the way up.

This is to the best of my memory anyway... someone can clarify if I'm mistaken, but point being - it seems a lot of people have incorrect form when they get to bmq.


----------



## mld (9 Jan 2013)

:goodpost:

I hear that many people are surprised when they get to BMQ and the PSP staff tell them they are doing their push-ups wrong. The pushups they have you do are exactly like hitman said. They test the endurance of the triceps more than the traditional push up.


----------



## SentryMAn (9 Jan 2013)

elbows in, no chicken wings.
Your elbows stay next to your sides and are not in a "bench press" position.
The style of pushup is more a tricep pushup with a narrow placement of the hands.  the index finger should line up with your shoulder almost.  It's hard to explain without a video example, just search You-tube and you'll be ok.

if you can do 100 real push-ups you'll have no problem with them during basic.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2013)

See this link:  CF ExPres Manual

Push up protocol starts on page 37.  The push up is _not_ a triceps push up, the elbows do _not_ need to be kept at the side (provided the hand position does not change), _nor_ does one have to go all the way to the floor.

Mods, perhaps this manual can be stickied?


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (9 Jan 2013)

Push up video can be found on the CFLRS website  

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/ec-pf/index-eng.asp


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

Read through the manual, and it's reinforced my opinion that everything is dependent on your boss, or in this case, PSP staff.

 "The head should not normally be cocked to look forward—such action is contraindicated..." Unless I'm reading this wrong, PSP staff told me to look approx. 18 inches in front to avoid back sagging, as opposed to looking down. I did find this to be helpful...

"Incidental contact of any body part should not be used as a reason to terminate the test, or not count push-ups,   
unless the individual through such contact gains a clear advantage." -PSP staff discounted push ups with any contact with floor. This was mainly a problem with heavy set people or women with large breasts because they were told to go lower for the push up to count, but disqualified when stomach/breasts touched the floor. Sure, this may have constituted 'clear advantage', but what's a guy/gal supposed to do? Clear advantage should be defined, as any contact can be considered advantageous because one can argue it's a 'rest period' regardless of how brief. 

"If the individual requires assistance in determining the correct down position, the evaluator may hold an object (such as a ruler) in the air under the individual’s shoulder at the proper height of the down position." This was never suggested as an option to anyone on my platoon, and some definitely would've benefited. As far as I know, it's not a widely known bit of information. After speaking to Warriors at length re: push ups, no one ever mentioned it. Heck, one Warrior needed Standards to attend her express test to get to W3 because PSP kept failing her.

But, that's just my two cents. I'm almost always of the opinion that rules, regardless of how clearly defined, are always at the discretion of those implementing them.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2013)

Yes, I understand that PSP personnel vary from base to base, but that is the manual.  Maybe someone should send them a copy?

Besides, I only posted it to show the proper push up position.

As far as stomachs or breasts hitting the floor, I'd say those people might have more problems than push ups not being counted...  :-X


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

Agreed. It's good to have the manual accessible. If only it was adhered to by the letter!


----------



## SentryMAn (9 Jan 2013)

words you'll learn to hate
"Higher"
"lower"

when doing psp push-ups


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

and '  ushup: 16, 17, 17, 17, 18, 18, 18, 18, ok stop' ARRRRRGHHH!!!!!! ullhair:


----------



## 6V666 (9 Jan 2013)

That is all true, but let's don't forget guys that the new fitness test will not have push ups. It's more lifting sandbags  more physical .


----------



## 0010bravo (9 Jan 2013)

Is the beep test still the same.. Level 6 to pass? What number to you have to reach for a grip pass?


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

0010bravo said:
			
		

> Is the beep test still the same.. Level 6 to pass? What number to you have to reach for a grip pass?



...45 second search... http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/37943/post-1149275.html#msg1149275


----------



## 0010bravo (9 Jan 2013)

There is so much garble on this subject it's hard to get a confirmed answer. I follow the threads and read carefully but opinion always clouds the facts..


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

Then it may be best to see your recruiter for up to date information.


----------



## 0010bravo (9 Jan 2013)

I leave in 2 weeks to BMQ. Push ups or sand bags is all the same to me. Not worried..


----------



## Hitman (9 Jan 2013)

Then why ask?  :brickwall: sigh


----------



## 0010bravo (9 Jan 2013)

I like to get as much info as possible.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (9 Jan 2013)

0010bravo said:
			
		

> I leave in 2 weeks to BMQ. Push ups or sand bags is all the same to me. Not worried..



Are you going to CFLRS for BMQ?  If you are, you might want to have a look at their website....all info is there.....it's also on forces.gc.ca site.


----------



## ambernewton04 (14 Jan 2013)

Modifying my post since I incorrectly worded it the first time 

Here is the new testing they will eventually be doing at BMQ, it's called "FORCE". I don't know the exact date this will take effect, just some info I have been given from numerous military personell.  Do as you wish with it 

Good luck to all those who will be going in the future  

"FORCE” tests the following:

Sandbag lift
3 minutes 30 seconds
Two 20kg sandbags 1.25m apart
Lift bag 91cm off the ground, drop it.  Repeat with other bag.  Repeat a total of 30 times


Intermittent loaded shuttle
5 minutes 21 seconds
At 20-metre shuttle lines: walk 40 metres with 20kg sandbag. Run 40 metres unloaded.  Repeat 5 times (total: 400 metres).


20 metre rushes
51 seconds
At 20-metre shuttle lines: starting in the prone, get up, run 10 metres, get prone into a Superman lay.  Repeat for a total of 80 metres.


Sandbag drag
Unlimited time but you must be walking backwards and cannot stop
Drag 100kg of sandbags (5 bags x 20 kg each) 20 metres


----------



## MikeL (14 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> Here is the new testing they do at BMQ, it's called "FORCE"



This test is currently being done in BMQ?  What is your source for this info?


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> This test is currently being done in BMQ?  What is your source for this info?



http://www.danieldickin.ca/2013/01/new-canadian-forces-fitness-test.html

I don't know when this will take effect. My father in-law is a Sgt. and my uncle is an Officer, who have both confirmed they are changing it significantly. They want everyone to be able to meet the same requirements, regardless of age and sex. I think its a great idea. Men and women, young and old, should not be separated. They sure wont be separated in the field.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I don't know when this will take effect.



Than why did you say this?


			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> Here is the new testing they do at BMQ, it's called "FORCE"


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Than why did you say this?



Why, because someone asked about the physical testing. I simply answered that this will be the new testing. It will either start in January or the new fiscal year. Regardless of when it starts, doesn't it make sense for those who haven't got the call to go to BMQ to incorporate this into their workout? For me personally, I want to be as prepared as possible when I go. Wouldn't it suck if people showed up to BMQ ready for the beep test, just to learn that's no longer part of the testing? Same with everything else. They've incorporated a lot of other stuff, like the sandbags, that wasn't part of the testing before. What if people show up there and cant carry 100kg? This is just to inform people of the changes and they can do what they want with it.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> Why, because someone asked about the physical testing. I simply answered that this will be the new testing. It will either start in January or the new fiscal year.



Do you know for FACT that this new test will start in January or the next fiscal year starting in April?  Perhaps it won't start until 2014 for BMQ, etc.  That's great that you posted the new test info.  But do not go around saying that this new test is what is currently being done at CFLRS as you have no idea if it is or not.  

In the rest of the CF this test doesn't even really come into effect until 2014.  So for those who do the test in 2013,  it doesn't matter if they pass/fail in that year.


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Do you know for FACT that this new test will start in January or the next fiscal year starting in April?  Perhaps it won't start until 2014 for BMQ, etc.  That's great that you posted the new test info.  But do not go around saying that this new test is what is currently being done at CFLRS as you have no idea if it is or not.
> 
> In the rest of the CF this test doesn't even really come into effect until 2014.  So for those who do the test in 2013,  it doesn't matter if they pass/fail in that year.




You're right, I don't know exactly when, I was simply saying it COULD start now or the new fiscal year. This is what I have been told by current serving members, who are both officers and have been serving for 30+ years. I have also been told this by the physical trainers at the Petawawa base. They are currently training people to get them into shape for BMQ. I didn't just pull this info out of my a**. It is a FACT that the physical testing is and will be changing. Like I said, its information I feel people should know, and what they do with it is up to them.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2013)

Big difference saying that the PT testing at BMQ _is_ changing and that it _could_ start now or next fiscal year and saying "Here is the new testing they _do_ at BMQ."


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Big difference saying that the PT testing at BMQ _is_ changing and that it _could_ start now or next fiscal year and saying "Here is the new testing they _do_ at BMQ."



You are right, I should have worded that differently. I apologize for any confusion  :sorry:


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> You're right, I don't know exactly when



Correct



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I was simply saying it COULD start now or the new fiscal year.



First you said that FORCE is what is being done now in BMQ,  then you changed your answer to it will either start in January or the new fiscal year.



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> This is what I have been told by current serving members, who are both officers and have been serving for 30+ years. I have also been told this by the physical trainers at the Petawawa base.



Did they tell you that BMQ courses will start doing the FORCE test now,  or in the new fiscal year?  Or did they just say that a new PT test is coming out in the next fiscal year?



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> They are currently training people to get them into shape for BMQ.


Cool,  didn't know Petawawa PSP had classes for BMQ prep.




			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I didn't just pull this info out of my a**.


Actually you did when you stated that the FORCE test is what is being done now in BMQ and again when you changed your argument to it is being done in January or the next fiscal year.




			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> It is a FACT that the physical testing is and will be changing.



It is a fact that yes a new PT test is coming out,  I never disagreed.



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> You are right, I should have worded that differently. I apologize for any confusion  :sorry:


Good to see you understand that now.  Watch how you phrase things,  especially if you are assuming.  For something you didn't know as fact,  you sure were stubborn/argumentative in defense.


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Correct
> 
> First you said that FORCE is what is being done now in BMQ,  then you changed your answer to it will either start in January or the new fiscal year.
> 
> ...



I'm not the one that turned this into an argument. I retracted what I originally said. I incorrectly worded what I meant to say and I corrected that. FORCE is the testing that WILL eventually be taking place in BMQ, NOT IS ( which I've already apologized for the confusion). The only thing I wasn't sure of was the exact date. I WAS told it would happen either January or the new fiscal year. That information has not been confirmed, so can be assumed hearsay, and that's what I've said. I never said 100% that's when it will happen ( again, I incorrectly worded and corrected ).  I'm simply sharing information that I was given by military personell. Yes, they do offer personal training here for people who want/are trying to get into shape for BMQ, and they do what you will be doing at BMQ. 
So I'm not too sure what your reasoning is to continue to reply to this. Seems like you re the one WHO's looking for an argument, which is silly.


----------



## MikeL (15 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I'm not the one that turned this into an argument.



I questioned your info,  wasn't starting a argument.



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I retracted what I originally said. I incorrectly worded what I meant to say and I corrected that.


Yes your last post,  you said you worded things poorly.  That was acknowledged as a good thing.



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> FORCE is the testing that WILL eventually be taking place in BMQ, NOT IS ( which I've already apologized for the confusion). The only thing I wasn't sure of was the exact date.  I WAS told it would happen either January or the new fiscal year. That information has not been confirmed, so can be assumed hearsay, and that's what I've said. I never said 100% that's when it will happen ( again, I incorrectly worded and corrected ).



Yes,  you made the mistake of saying that FORCE is testing is being done now originally,  then incorrectly said/worded another response saying it was going to start in January or next fiscal year.  Again,  that was acknowledged in my last post.  I replied to your posts that were in reply to one of my prior posts and PMedMoe's post.  



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> So I'm not too sure what your reasoning is to continue to reply to this. Seems like you re the one WHO's looking for an argument, which is silly.



You do realize that you keep replying in this thread as well correct?  I questioned your info,  which seems like you take that as a personal attack.  Again,  I was not looking for a argument.


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

Lets agree to disagree  :nod:

Lovely thing about non face-to-face communication is miscommunication  :-\ 
No arguments here and nothing taken personally 
 You're obviously more educated about a lot of things in regards to the military. I just wanted to share some info of my own  
Although originally incorrectly worded


----------



## mld (16 Jan 2013)

FORCE takes effect April 1, 2013. Bases have 1 year from that date to implement the new testing. This allows for time to acquire the testing materials (sandbags etc) and to re-do schedules.


----------



## ARMY_101 (17 Jan 2013)

Already discussed and answered fairly well here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106313.175.html

And there's a public PowerPoint from PSP here: http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/ColdLake/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/Documents/Project%20FORCE.ppt


----------

